# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Help needed ... how to make your own stock ...

## tikka 7/08

Morning all, 

So i was thinking i might give this a nudge for the hell of it.. 

I have next to no wood working skills and minimal tools ... but once i know what I need ill go and raid the old mans shed and see what I can find.. 

Thinking of starting out on something small and easy (norinco .22) -- some of you might have seen my restoration of the less than average factory stock about 4-5 months ago.. 

Does anyone have a good link to a 'how to guide' or similar to get me started ? 

Cheers

Marty

----------


## kimjon

Where are you based, i could  offer some tips if you liked?

----------


## veitnamcam

I will watch this thread, have started making a stock from scratch for a jw15 to suit my 4 and 6 year olds hand size and reach.
Almost inletted, better get back onto this!

----------


## ebf

Yea, pls post photos along the way, I'm keen to try a DIY laminate stock one day

----------


## big_foot

I built a stock for my toz 17-01 (my avatar and bigger pic on page 45 on the "What little pestys did you bowl over...."thread. I used pine ply with epoxy resin coating. The ply is easy to work, I filled holes with car bog.

Seems pretty sturdy, havent put any dents in it yet. 

Good learning exercise anyway.

----------


## tikka 7/08

> Where are you based, i could  offer some tips if you liked?


Im down in Wellington, Tips would be fantastic... where to start would be a good one hahaha. 

I found some video's on youtube that did help.. Ill start by trying to find some resnoble timber.. need to find someone local as i would need a kilm apparently to make sure its 100% dry.. 

If i cant find someone to fire it for me do i have any other options to dry it?

----------


## tikka 7/08

ill post pics as i go, would imagine it will take some time as i have almost no clue on what i am doing.. 

Thus far as per my youtube video learning i need to find a nice bit of wood and get it kilm dried... 

then ill sketch out the shape of the existing stock and start sketching out the new bits that i want to add and or remove. 

I am quite happy with the process i have seen so far but i am not looking forward to the inletting... could be the critical point where i fuck the whole thing up if i get it wrong hahah.. 

this weekends mission is to find some useable timber

----------


## veitnamcam

Pretty much as far as iv got  :Grin: 
I will take a pick of inleting later

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

tikka7/08

if you want real wood (not ply), then have a look at Moxon Timbers in Seaview

if you need help with a bandsaw for initial shape, give me a shout

----------


## stug

Check out the man cave section on the other forum, there is a thread on making a stock, guy lives in Pukerua Bay.

----------


## 7mmsaum

QUOTE veitnamcam

Pretty much as far as iv got  :Grin: 
I will take a pick of inleting later



Id say for a JW your pretty much there   :Have A Nice Day: 

Im thinking we need an "Ugliest stock thread"  -Tussock can start with his one  :Have A Nice Day: 

There must be plenty of weather beaten firearms out there.......

----------


## tikka 7/08

> tikka7/08
> 
> if you want real wood (not ply), then have a look at Moxon Timbers in Seaview
> 
> if you need help with a bandsaw for initial shape, give me a shout


Bloody brilliant, thanks for that!!! 

I had a look at big_foot's bullpup and now im thinking about that option too... will have to do some thinking and investigating over the weekend to decide what the hell i actually want to achieve with this!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Got a mill?


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tikka 7/08

> Got a mill?
> Attachment 8619
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nope  :Sad:  think ill cross that bridge when i get to it

----------


## veitnamcam

You could just hog it out roughly and fill with bedding compound 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tikka 7/08

> You could just hog it out roughly and fill with bedding compound 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I guess my inital thoughts on the subject was to drill a hole through big enough to start working with and cut out the desired amount, then simply slowly cut away/sand out the area untill everything fits nice and snug... or now with your alternative to cut out untill it fits and then use a compound to build a nice snug fit in there... 

thanks for the thoughts on that part

----------


## big_foot

> Bloody brilliant, thanks for that!!! 
> 
> I had a look at big_foot's bullpup and now im thinking about that option too... will have to do some thinking and investigating over the weekend to decide what the hell i actually want to achieve with this!!


That project got extremely complicated (converting to left handed straight pull) and ended up a pound or two heavier than I would have liked. Its also about three times as loud to load it than when it actually goes off

If I was guna start fresh again I think I'd just leave its action in its original state and just deal with awkward reloading.

----------


## tikka 7/08

> That project got extremely complicated (converting to left handed straight pull) and ended up a pound or two heavier than I would have liked. Its also about three times as loud to load it than when it actually goes off
> 
> If I was guna start fresh again I think I'd just leave its action in its original state and just deal with awkward reloading.


yeah i think i have decided to look at doing a traditional stock to start with.. 

While i think your stock looks bad arse might look at doing it down the track... maybe with something more worthy of the effort than my little .22

----------


## big_foot

Yea good choice...I wanna do a similar thing as my .22 to a remy pump .308  :Psmiley:

----------


## Eion

Good luck mate, I was thinking of having a crack too. Keep us posted.

----------


## tikka 7/08

> Good luck mate, I was thinking of having a crack too. Keep us posted.


well since i posted this i have done nothing about it... !! might make some time this weekend to atleast go and find some timber to get started with

----------


## distant stalker

I would inlet early in the piece so you have square edges to work with when taking measjrents, setting tools, marking etc.  Once that is done the actual shaping isnt a huge task and not technical. At least this way the early enthusiasm will still be fresh while completing the tasks that require the most attention

----------


## Gapped axe

Find someone  with a copy router to do the inletting for you. Wood Masters in Rotorua did an inletting job for me years ago. Makes the job easier and quicker

----------


## kimjon

Sorry I hadn't looked in this section for a while. 

There are no hard and fast rules, just be prepared to learn from you (or others) mistakes. I do it this way:

1) make a cardboard template based on another stock. Then I add/subtract LOP, drop at heel and toe etc...until it works for me. I even put a paper towel inner carboard roll on top to act as a ''scope'' to make sure it points the way I want it too.

2) Move your template around on the blank to find the best fit, looking for nice straight/strong grain through the pistol grip area.

2) I then cut a datum edge along the top line of the traced template. All measurements will be done off this line.

3) Next I cut one of the flat sides perfectly square to the top, this will help align the inletting. You can cut both sides if you wish...up to you?

4) Draw the inletting onto the top of the datum, taking all measurements from one point (back of action tang hole)

5) Inlet the top of the barrel/action/mag channels by setting up the blank in a vice, and use a router (or mill) to cut in your inletting. Lots of small cuts about 1/4'' at a time. I used the two flat sides as my datums to get everything straight. I use the guides on the router as much as I can, but will often just freehand the router as walnut is a pleasure to cut and you can get away with murder on it. You can even cut against the grain which other timbers would never allow you to do!

6) Once the inletting is done on the top, I now use a band saw (or what ever you have) to cut out the shape.* ****NOTE: LEAVE ABOUT 100MM MORE THAN YOU NEED ON EACH END FRONT AND REAR, THIS IS SO YOU CAN HOLD IT IN A VICE TO WORK ON LATTER WHEN DOING FINAL SHAPING****** 

7) Now inlet the bottom metal. This is tricky and most of the time I freehand it with the router...but take care as this is where the mistakes are often made. Sometimes I even poke the router bit right out and use my fingers under the plate to guage the depth...but this is risky for new players!

8) Now using a circular saw, cut as much unwanted wood off as possible...

9) Shape the butt. I work from butt to foreend. This is where the extra 100mm each end comes into play, as you can crank it up in the vice. For this shaping a ''cheese greater'' rasp (sureform????) is the tool of chapions! You'll be amaised how fast the wood just peels off!!!

10) Do final shaping with P80 sandpaper, then work through the grades switching to wet & dry about 240 grit onwards. I run a house over it when using the wet and dry.

That's about it really, the rest you'll figure out along the way.












Best of luck

kim

----------


## big_foot

Those stocks are F**king beautiful mate.

Where do you source timber?

----------


## kimjon

> Those stocks are F**king beautiful mate.
> 
> Where do you source timber?


Mostly reject bits off my brother that he didn't want to use due to minor flaws, I just work around the imperfections or integrate them into my builds.

He scored a lot of timber off Ted Stone about 20 years ago before he died of cancer. Ted was a master stock maker, a true craftsman!

I'll be on the look out for more soon, as that last stock on that Weatherby (bottom pic) was my last bit. 

kj

----------


## distant stalker

How did you source the hardware for the adjustable stocks? Very nice work there

----------


## kimjon

> How did you source the hardware for the adjustable stocks? Very nice work there


I made it. I just looked for ideas on the net and copied the general concept - but adapted to my tooling/skill limitations. 

Kj

----------


## redbang

I came across this the other day, thinking I might attack my Savage stock. . . . . 

FCP HS Precision stock adjustable cheek install-pic heavy

. . might spark some ideas. . .  :Wink:

----------


## steven

My 15mm bamboo laminate panels for my new kitchen arrived yesterday   :Grin:   Bound to be some spare over for me to have a go at doing this myself, please keep me/us posted.

----------


## tikka 7/08

well i have contacted afew local timber suppliers looking for something to use but i have had no joy.. any suggestions in the wellington area? or if you have something lying around (long shot) im happy to purchase and pay shipping

----------


## ebf

have you tried Moxon Timbers in Seaview ?

what are you after ? species and size ?

Other option is the ITM crown out Waikanae way, they moved all the timber from the Seaview branch out there about 2 years ago.

----------


## SiB

Timber: try BBS timbers in christchurch - Hardwood Wood Supplies also flooring, Decking, and Cedar - Auckland, Christchurch, Whangarei 

I've bought red oak off them for knife handles. Brilliant to deal with - had the stuff couriered to me overnight I couldn't fault them.

also there's NZ Walnut: http://www.nzwalnut.co.nz/gun_gallery.htm

i haven't dealt with them - but their material looks good.

good luck!
Si

----------


## tikka 7/08

hahaha, maybe next time I google some places... ill have a look and see if i can arrange something, many thanks for the links

----------


## tikka 7/08

> have you tried Moxon Timbers in Seaview ?
> 
> what are you after ? species and size ?
> 
> Other option is the ITM crown out Waikanae way, they moved all the timber from the Seaview branch out there about 2 years ago.


I did have a quick look at Moxon as i think you mentioned it earlier in the thread, I called and left them a message but they didnt get back to me. I might see about heading out there if i can find some time. 

OH and no prefrence to species... its only going to be an experiment on my .22 before i commit to doing it for something a wee bit more worthy..

----------


## ebf

go out there, unlikely they are going to be able to help you over the phone

be prepared to scratch around the lumber racks (and re-pack it otherwise they get pretty pissed  :Grin: )

tell them you need something for a gunstock i.e. hardwood

know the width and thickness of the stock you are looking for

be clear and insist on the type of cut i.e. quarter sawn etc

if you are after specific grain/figure, take a handplane with and ask them if it is ok to expose it.

----------


## tikka 7/08

> go out there, unlikely they are going to be able to help you over the phone
> 
> be prepared to scratch around the lumber racks (and re-pack it otherwise they get pretty pissed )
> 
> tell them you need something for a gunstock i.e. hardwood
> 
> know the width and thickness of the stock you are looking for
> 
> be clear and insist on the type of cut i.e. quarter sawn etc
> ...


Thanks EBF, Im up in Auckland this weekend but might try and sneak out of work one weekday to go down there... 

If all else fails the nzwalnut link above seems ok, ill just get an average $100 blank as i am bound to fuck it up at some point through the process

----------


## ebf

why don't you just get a plywood sheet, and laminate up the thickness you want

dirt cheap, super rigid, and good for learning stuff

about the only downside is the resin dulls tools quickly, but so what.

----------


## tikka 7/08

> why don't you just get a plywood sheet, and laminate up the thickness you want
> 
> dirt cheap, super rigid, and good for learning stuff
> 
> about the only downside is the resin dulls tools quickly, but so what.


I really want to give both processes a go, make a nice one out of a blank, if that goes well ill look at a nicer bit of timber and have a go on something more worthy than the .22

then once that is done have a go at a laminate on the .22

all just a learning process that ties into firearms in one way or another...

----------

